# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  รถบังคับน้ำมัน Traxxas 4-TEC Supercar 3.3 1:10 Touring 4WD NITRO 2.4GHz

## Import

รถบังคับน้ำมัน *Traxxas 4-TEC Supercar* 3.3 1:10 Touring 4WD NITRO 2.4GHz รถน้ำมันทางเรียบแบบใช้สายพาน ขับเคลื่อน 4 ล้อ ที่ทำความเร็วได้สุดๆ อุปกรณ์ครบชุดพร้อมเล่นเพียงแค่เติมน้ำมัน มาพร้อมเครื่องชาร์จสำหรับ EZ START(ชุดสตาร์ทไฟฟ้า) มาให้ครบ กระบอกเติม คู่มือ (สินค้าใหม่นำเข้าคละสี)

With a top speed that exceeds 70mph, Nitro 4-Tec 3.3 is the fastest and most-powerful Ready-To-Race® model ever created. Nitro 4-Tec’s autoshifting 2-speed transmission, triple-belt drive system, and rugged gear differentials provide full-time 4WD for total control. The Extreme Power of the TRX® 3.3 Racing Engine and an asphalt-hugging, lightweight chassis combine to unleash a raging fury of wickedly fast acceleration and supersonic speed. In the asphalt jungle, Nitro 4-Tec 3.3 is the reigning king.

*Features:*
• TRX® 3.3 Racing Engine
• 70+mph top speed
• Resonator™ blue-anodized aluminum tuned pipe
• Precision metric hex hardware throughout
• EZ-Start® electric starting system
• Enclosed receiver box protects the receiver from dirt and fuel spills
• Rubber-sealed ball bearings throughout
• Blue-anodized aluminum antenna crimp nut
• Three-belt all-wheel-drive system
• Adjustable 2-speed auto-shifting transmission
• Fuel tank is centrally mounted for superior balance
• 2.0-inch nylon mesh wheels (bright, aluminum finish)
• Pre-glued racing tires with contoured inserts
• Turnbuckle-adjusted camber and toe-in
• Planetary gear differentials with bearing supported shafts
• 2.4GHz Direct Sequence Spread Spectrum (DSSS) clarity and control
• High output signal for maximum range
• 5-channel receiver with 2 steering inputs for dual servo systems

*Specifications:*
Type: 4WD on-road Sedan
Scale: 1/10
Length: 17 inches
Width: 7.64 Inches
Wheelbase: 10.16 Inches
Weight: 65.25 oz (4.08lb)
Chassis: 2.5mm Plate, 6061-T6 Aluminum
Suspension: Front upper and lower suspension arms
Drivetrain: Belt-Driven AWD
Tire Type: Pre-glued with contoured inserts
Motor or Engine: TRX® 3.3 Racing Engine with EZ-Start
Radio: Traxxas TQ 2.4GHz (2-Channel)
Servos: Traxxas #2018
Speed: 70+Mph
Wheel Size: 2.0 Inch
Kit/RTR: RTR
Shock Type: Oil-filled Ultra Shocks
Ball Bearings: Ultra-precise ball bearing
Experience Level: Advanced

*รายละเอียดเพิ่มเติม :* คลิกดูที่เว็บไซต์ผู้ผลิตที่นี่เลยครับ https://traxxas.com/products/models/...807nitro4tec33 

*คลิปวิดีโอ* 



*รูปภาพ*



*ราคา :* 17,900 บาท 

*ช่องทางการรับสินค้า :* EMS ทั่วประเทศ 200 บาท

จัดส่งได้ภายใน 1 ถึง 2 วัน หลังจากได้รับยืนยันการชำระเงิน

*สนใจติดต่อ :* 




*★★★★★ █▓▒░**ขั้นตอนและข้อตกลงการสั่งซื้อสินค้า รวมถึงกระทู้สินค้าต่างๆของ Import คลิกที่นี่**░▒▓█ ★★★★★*

----------

